# Female Bodybuilding - is it over?



## Arnold (Dec 25, 2005)

Now that we have Fitness and Figure should female bodybuilding be put to rest?


----------



## musclepump (Dec 25, 2005)

We could only hope!


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 25, 2005)

I think they serve different purposes. Figure and fitness are more for aesthetics and superficiality, but bodybuilding is about hard work, dedication, and strength


----------



## Arnold (Dec 25, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I think they serve different purposes. Figure and fitness are more for aesthetics and superficiality, but bodybuilding is about hard work, dedication, and strength


 
huh? you think getting in shape for a fitness or figure show is easy? there is not much difference in the prep really.


----------



## JLB001 (Dec 25, 2005)

I hope its not dead.

And Jaime...You diet just as hard for both figure and bodybuilding.  The diets and cardio amounts are usually pretty much the same.  Its all in the last week on the final look.


----------



## Tier (Dec 25, 2005)

Those really big bodybuilder chicks scare me, It takes me a few seconds for gender identification.


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 26, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I hope its not dead.
> 
> And Jaime...You diet just as hard for both figure and bodybuilding.  The diets and cardio amounts are usually pretty much the same.  Its all in the last week on the final look.



Oh...really?  I've never known a figure girl, so I don't really know what their contest prep is like. But if they diet and cardio the same amount, then I have that much more respect for them.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Dec 29, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Now that we have Fitness and Figure should female bodybuilding be put to rest?


Well I think when they launched figure, they where on track to kill female BB, because they made a show like the general public whants to see, and that's never good, because the only reason it came this far is because of the fact that  it gets it support from it's fans, and figure stole a few of those leaving probably not enough fans to make it a main event on the Olympia. I think that there will always be show where they just don't give a fuck and put it in the show anyway, and the Olympia was like that but it got sold and with that it became more about numbers and how much money does it make then if they are good athletes, with the weiders it was never like this.


----------



## jaim91 (Dec 29, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> figure stole a few of those leaving probably not enough fans to make it a main event on the Olympia.



What do you mean? How can it NOT be a main event at the Olympia next year?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Dec 29, 2005)

The judging needs to change in Figure and fitness...

I think the judging system is too similar to BB...

Figure athletes should be a little softer overall, and have a rounded physique..

And fitness should be judged 87% on physical ability, not asthetics!

JMO


----------



## Du (Dec 29, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Now that we have Fitness and Figure should female bodybuilding be put to rest?


 
Theyre different sports, why should one replace the other?

That is like asking - "Now that was have the 1 mile race, should we put to rest the 100m sprint?"

I think they all should stay - as they have their own place on the map.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Theyre different sports, why should one replace the other?
> 
> That is like asking - "Now that was have the 1 mile race, should we put to rest the 100m sprint?"
> 
> I think they all should stay - as they have their own place on the map.



well, if you look at the history of female bodybuilding it as always struggled. furthermore females jacked up on steroids literally looking like men will NEVER be accepted. not to say that male bodybuilding is 100% accepted either but it is more "natural" for a male to have a massively muscular physique. lastly, MANY female IFBB pro bodybuilders, i.e. Monica Brandt (just to name one), have crossed over to Fitness and Figure.

honestly do you like looking at a female IFBB pro or watching one pose? personally I think they look absolutely disgusting. don't get me wrong I respect what they have done and achieved in regards to their physique but even as a bodybuilder and a fan of bodybuilding I really don't like seeing them. I much prefer the tight and toned physique of a fitness or figure competitor.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Dec 29, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> What do you mean? How can it NOT be a main event at the Olympia next year?


Well it's nice to have a big show that costs 30 million or something, but it's  even more nice to have all of these fans buy tickets, and because you can buy tickets to whatever show you want to see, without having to pay for the option to watch something you are not even going to look at, the most people come to the Mr.Olympia the figure Olympia and the fitness Olympia, not the Ms.Olympia, and because Joe Weider sold the show and there are not a couple of million dollars to back something like the Ms.O up, it will eventually disappear in it's current form, simply because there are not enough people willing to pay for the tickets for the Ms.Olympia. They could continue to host it and less and less people would go to it, but that would only cost a lot of money, so much money that it could kill the rest of the show, so this year they put them in during the Expo, and that worked because people where there anyway, but it won't come back as a main event unless something big changes, so big that the promoters of the show think that 1000+ people would pay money to see them, then and only then would they get on the main event.the Ms.Olympia. They could continiue to host it and less and less people would go to it, but that would only cost a lot of money, so much money that it could kill the rest of the show, so this year they put them in during the Expo, and that worked because people where there anyway, but it won't come back as a main event unless something big changes, so big that the promoters of the show think that 1000+ people would pay money to see them, then and only then would they get on the main event.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 23, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> honestly do you like looking at a female IFBB pro or watching one pose? personally I think they look absolutely disgusting



WELL SAID. When you look at a woman, there should never be a thought crossing your mind that says "Ya know, It wouldnt surprise me if she had a penis."

WOMEN BODYBUILDING = THE DEVIL, fitness and figure =


----------



## Nick+ (Jan 23, 2006)

Can't stand the high heels they wear in those fitness comps. At least Female bodybuilders were barefooted in shows.


----------



## V Player (Jan 24, 2006)

Im going to say this much.....and I know Im probably going to make someone mad, but that is not my intention. I will word it as diplomaticaly as possible without holding back.


I went to my first bodybuilding show ever, The Europa in Dallas, and I have to say that while I DO admire the dedication and commitment put into female bodybuilding by the ladies....I mean, how could I NOT? I myself train as hard as I can and I know that they take it a few levels higher....... but the way those women LOOKED. Im not talking manly physiques, thats the last thing I'll talk about. Its the way they looked overall. The women's faces were hideous. I thougt I was looking into coffins for a while there. Their skin was baked looking.... hard and dry.....Just...not "real". Yes, yes, I know that thats all the prices they pay for achieving the ultimate physique and the ultimate level of competition. But I just have to question whether or not its worth it to no longer look female. And no, once again its not about their level of muscularity. Its about they way they looked overall. Even the fitness and figure ladies did not look good. They didnt look as extreme as the female bodybuilders, but they also looked "bad". Here's an example: two fitness models were getting their picture taken by a poster of the both of them. IN that poster, they did indeed look beautiful, with soft looking skin and glowing, beautiful faces. IN PERSON, however, and by hard comparison since they were standing right next to their poster, they looked horrible. And Im not the only one that came away with this impression. To a one, all of my friends there felt this way. The funny thing is that no one said anything untill we were all at the restaurant and someone said, "can I ask yall something?"  


Once again......all Im doing is describing what I saw. Im not passing judgement on what obviously makes these ladies happy. I mean, even us here are sor of looked at that way by the average person. We're all muscleheads who look like we're swolen from steroids. So I do keep it in perspective. But I think women's bodybuilding has gone to an extreme and I for one dont like it anymore. That was my first SHOW, but its not the first time Ive ever seen a female bodybuilder in person. I remember well the days of Rachel McLish and Cory Everson when the ladies still looked soft and sexy, albeit extremely fit. 

Funny thing, though; the men did not look this way. Yes, their skin wasnt the healthiest to look at, but they still looked like men and they didnt look cadaverous. My friends took some pictures of and with a lot of the men, particularly Art Atwood, Quincy Taylor, Branch Warren, Johnnie Jackson, and many more. But the ladies...... ouch.



So in closing, I know the price is worth it to these ladies and I will never pass judgement on what makes THEM happy FOR them. But the question was, "is women's bodybuilding dead".  I dont know...... but it does not look good. Not by a long shot.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2006)

i think they look hideous too but for some reason they want to do it n have the right to. i feel kinda sad for them if a sport they care about is shut down.


----------



## kicka19 (Jan 24, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> i think they look hideous too but for some reason they want to do it n have the right to. i feel kinda sad for them if a sport they care about is shut down.


good point, its discusting, i think its not the sport that makes the hideious, albiet the steroids and musclar bodies are, but they are just not good looking girls to begin with, give me a fitness or figure girl anyday, thats how women should look.  Im not even just hating on bodybuilding women, i think the men have also taken it to such an extreme it loses its apeal, while ronnie coleman is huge do i think he looks good or healthy? no


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 25, 2006)

But how about natural competitors who aren't that big, and still moderately aesthetic? I endore natural competitions


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 25, 2006)

i'm wondering if most people here realize that the majority of pro fitness/figure women are not "natural"?  while i like their look better than bb for the most part - don't be fooled into thinking they're natural b/c they are smaller.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 25, 2006)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> i'm wondering if most people here realize that the majority of pro fitness/figure women are not "natural"?  while i like their look better than bb for the most part - don't be fooled into thinking they're natural b/c they are smaller.



true, but look at the pics and determine which female has higher testosterone than a normal male (left is Ms. Figure Olympia and right is Ms. Bodybuilding Olympia):


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 25, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> true, but look at the pics and determine which female has higher testosterone than a normal male (left is Ms. Figure Olympia and right is Ms. Bodybuilding Olympia):



fair enough - but not the point i was making


----------



## Arnold (Jan 25, 2006)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> fair enough - but not the point i was making



oh, well who were you directing the post at, because I never said anything about drug use by either fitness/figure or female bodybuilders, I don't think anyone in this thread did.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 26, 2006)

What do the figure/fitness girls take that make them not natural?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> What do the figure/fitness girls take that make them not natural?



steroids


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 26, 2006)

Robert - I know you are plenty knowledgable about this.  However, I'm sure that many people see the smaller more aesthetically pleasing fitness/figure women and assume they are natural.  It's a common misconception and people often use drug use as a reason that figure/fitness is "better" than bb b/c the condition of female bb is "unnatural".  (when in fact neither are achieved naturally)  

Again - I'm talking about the pro level here in most federations.


----------



## kicka19 (Jan 26, 2006)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> Robert - I know you are plenty knowledgable about this.  However, I'm sure that many people see the smaller more aesthetically pleasing fitness/figure women and assume they are natural.  It's a common misconception and people often use drug use as a reason that figure/fitness is "better" than bb b/c the condition of female bb is "unnatural".  (when in fact neither are achieved naturally)
> 
> Again - I'm talking about the pro level here in most federations.



no one said anything about there drug use, BB chicks just dont look good


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 30, 2006)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> no one said anything about there drug use, BB chicks just dont look good



Exactly, and most of the people said that BB chicks look unnatural, as in freakish, or disturbing. Not that we thought all pro level fitness/figure ladies were natural, they just dont look freaky


----------



## fufu (Jan 31, 2006)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> I think they serve different purposes. Figure and fitness are more for aesthetics and superficiality, but bodybuilding is about hard work, dedication, and strength



eh...I dont think so Tim.


----------



## jaim91 (Jan 31, 2006)

Who's Tim? And I took that comment back once Jodi explained the hard work that figure and fitness girls have to put into their training and diet


----------



## Nick+ (Jan 31, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Exactly, and most of the people said that BB chicks look unnatural, as in freakish, or disturbing. Not that we thought all pro level fitness/figure ladies were natural, they just dont look freaky


A lot of the bodybuilding males look freaky and un-natural too.  

Many female BB's looked as weird as hell, but they were (and are ) still people who applied a lot of discipline, and damned hard work to get their looks.

I don't always like them, but but like hell I respect them.


----------

